# Any 2+2 owners?



## Boyd (Jun 12, 2011)

On our farm we had a 3388 2+2 we bought in 1979. The previous fall weather kept us from getting the plowing done so we looked around for a 2+2. I was 12 and had read the brochure well and my dad had me call local IH dealers to see what was available. At least one of the salesmen didn't take me seriously. I think we paid about $33,000 for a new 3388. I had thought it would work well with a front end loader but nobody made one for it.


----------



## Thomas (Nov 1, 2006)

Could you post pic or two.


----------



## Country Boy (Mar 18, 2010)

There were several in the area here, but we never owned one. They were supposed to be good for cultivating corn because the front and back tires followed the same arc when turning, thus running down less corn. They also had huge (for the day) fuel tank, with an optional auxiliary one in the back that allowed you to run for hours and hours to get the job done without stopping.


----------



## Boyd (Jun 12, 2011)

Thomas said:


> Could you post pic or two.


Farm sold 30 years ago. My brothers would have photos,,, somewhere.


----------

